# White on Puppies



## Kutek9 (May 22, 2012)

I just joined recently and i know you people will help me get over this
4weeks ago my dog had a litter they are 6 3males and 3 females,i was confused when i saw white on there paw,chest lip and on there tip of the tail,please is anything wrong with that because recent litter my dog had before this one's had no white spots....
where as my bitch and stud has no whites....
Here's a video of the puppies on youtube.com i uploaded this morning and see what i meant..thanks for your reply

German Shepherd Puppies 4 weeks 2 days old - YouTube


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

** comment removed by ADMIN**


----------



## Kutek9 (May 22, 2012)

no am not


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Puppies are so cute, no matter what breed.Those tiny little baby paw pads always get me. 

As far as there being white in the litter it could go back to a recessive gene from a previous dog in the bloodline. How many litters have you bred? Have you ever had any that had white spots? Have you always used the same sire? I can't see how white spots would ruin a dog for work or pet quality.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Just because the parents don't have white on them doesn't mean the puppies wont. Could be a white GSD back in the lines somewhere. There is even "Panda German Shepherds" which I admit, I know very little about and they are highly controversial. But it's possible that this pair threw those genetics. :shrug:


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I can't watch the video, but white spotting is not that uncommon in the breed. If you could post some pictures that would be helpful.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Lisa, it's more than spotting. There are large chest/neck coverings, white on the tails, white on the face and paws covered in white which is why I mentioned the Pandas. (Though note to the OP, this does NOT mean there is ANYTHING wrong with your puppies!!)

Though there is also the question of if the sire isn't who you think it is too, especially if this is a repeat breeding between both dogs.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

not sure about the white spots, but they are going to be beautiful when they grow up


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

They don't look purebred to me, kind of wide in the heads .


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Not enough white to be considered Panda. They're adorable no matter what.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

They look as if they may need wormed, not so concerned about their coloration but their health.
You need to deworm the litter at 2 weeks/4 weeks/6 weeks/8 weeks. Please ask your vet about this and start them on wormer.


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

It's possible that your bitch jumped the fence when you weren't looking and was bred by a neighbor's dog. If the previous litter with the same sire had no white then this is a strong possibility. I couldn't see the video-do all pups have white on them?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Not sure what country you are from.....but this would be my suggestion if you live here in the USA.

1) Contact AKC....and order DNA Kits.
2) Submit DNA on both parents.
3) Submit DNA on each puppy...or at least the "questionable puppies".
DNA will then be compared from each parent to each puppy......either they will match, or they will not.....at least you will have a definite answer.
The process can cost you a couple hundred dollars....but if you intend to sell and register the puppies.....you should do it.
*This breed can produce white markings on puppies....they can range as small patches/hairs....or even large patched areas.....it does not "automatically" mean the puppies are not of pure breeding...although that can ALSO be the case.

Do the DNA kits and know for sure......speculation gone.
JMO


----------



## christinaekenn (Jan 10, 2011)

white spotting absolutely exists in the breed, and fairly often. Normally you see some toes or even a white chest. So the litter could absolutely be purebred but a DNA test would not be a bad idea. Here is a puppy from 2 very well known working shepherd lines. vom KiaHaus German Shepherds- Working German Shepherds in Georgia The litter was bred in Germany and imported to America. No, this puppy is not a mix either. And though not as extended white, Mike Diehl has a litter currently with white spotting on most, if not all, the puppies. http://www.diehlspolicek9training.com/images/e/erapups2/5eragirl1.jpg


----------



## Caragirl (Sep 2, 2008)

Our 10 year old GSD has a few white spots. She has one on her chest and one on a toe. She is absolutely the best dog ever. No, she was never a show quality dog, although with her deep red and black coat we think she is gorgeous.


----------

